# Looking for support groups in NJ



## rainyday (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi pjam76
There is a group that meets in Cherry Hill on Sunday afternoons. I have been going since October. It has been very helpful.


----------



## Nick1979 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi, rainyday. I'm a little late, but can I ask you about this group. You can reply, AIM me, email me or whatever.


----------

